# Very pleased thus far :)



## Hathur (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm on page 19 now and I must say I'm extremely pleased with the premise and writing of the adventure.

The quality if very much on par or even better than many published adventures/modules. 

Act One the Secret Meeting is quite well thought out and most importantly, interesting. I'm eager to run this for a group (will probably do it after the 2nd part comes out so I don't run out of material by the time part 3 is released).


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2007)

Feel free to review it!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 7, 2007)

I will have to schedule in some time in order to review properly.. but for the record..

RW.. I think you outdid yourself!   

I really love that the adventure calls out places where Bardic Knowledge will find something useful and the complex 'enemies' are awesome. Its good to see an adventure that isn't a dry, two dimensional emualtion of a plot with cardboard bad guys to knock down.

..and in my soon to start campaign {see in sig.. } I have a player looking at Palidon..so it should be very interesting!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 24, 2007)

Just finished the first session of the campaign!

     I continue to be impressed, altho I felt woe-fully unprepared and think I failed in conveying the scope of the battle for Gates Pass.  All in all the game went well, but I wanted to post here and mention that the scale battle maps are awesome! I am glad we will be seeing more of those in the future!


     I have placed the campaign into the Eberron world, albiet a couple centuries before the main setting time-frame. The area is a portion of Sarlona and the Ragesian Empire is a Dhakaani exploration army from Khorvaire. The War is the backdrop for a Quori invasion that, if successful, will drive the Dhaakani back to Khorvaire and set the stage for the end of the Goblinoid Empire. In the process the Dreaming Dark will gain a foothold in Sarlona and the Inspired will begin to appear.  The fun part is that the Dreaming Dark wins regardless of the end result of the War itself. 


I have yet to read through my recently {today} purchased copy of the 'Secrets of Sarlona', but I think this is a good fit for the game and hope it comes out as well as I imagine it can.


----------

